# time from medical till interview.



## karlosw34 (Jun 8, 2011)

* please note my key for the letter which comes after f & h is not workin* on my keyboard any * should be that letter

i was wonderin* if anyone can help. i m applyin* for k1 fiance visa. i have had my medical in london on 25th may 2011.
i have as yet not recieved anythin* from the embasy with re*ard to my visa interview.
i am a bit concerened as i am meant to be *ettin* married 6th au*ust.
has anyone else been throu*h this and have any idea of when i should recieve a letter.

many thanks in advance


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

karlosw34 said:


> * please note my key for the letter which comes after f & h is not workin* on my keyboard any * should be that letter
> 
> i was wonderin* if anyone can help. i m applyin* for k1 fiance visa. i have had my medical in london on 25th may 2011.
> i have as yet not recieved anythin* from the embasy with re*ard to my visa interview.
> ...


Had the same keyboard problem at work years ago, try using the lower case q in place of the lower case g, its not fancy, but works, maybe not so much for capitals though.


----------



## karlosw34 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks thats qreat


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Hiya, just embarking on the K1 process, just wondered how long it has taken you to get to this point, and how you have found the process........

Anything i need to know to try to avoid?


----------

